# Best type of irrigation pipe



## TELEWIS (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm replacing existing ½ inch OD flexible pipe (not sure what type) installed about 2001. There are three lengths (two 45' lines and one 10' totaling 100') connected to an Orbit Zinc Manifold Timer. Each line ends with a brass impulse sprinkler head. One long run is now leaking underground, so I'm replacing all three lines.

*QUESTION:*
1.	Which is the best type of flexible irrigation pipe to replace the existing pipe? (i.e. swing pipe, funny pipe, etc.) I'm not familiar with the various types of pipe.

Many thanks...


----------



## SaltyBouy (Jun 3, 2020)

I am also curious about this. 
My inclining is pvc is still the gold standard for the main line matrix and some kind of funny pipe swivel on the heads but would love to hear some more feedback.

I was looking at blu lock and stuff like that but am hesitant and I think the pros don't mess with it....


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I would make the 45' runs 3/4" pipe. PVC or polyethylene. Poly would offer better freeze protection, right?

Blu-lock is great, but with only three lines and three sprinklers in not sure it's worth it. I used it to save time on a bigger project. @hsvtoolfool wants to challenge me to a pipe laying contest gluing vs push fittings, but I'm confident it's considerably faster for the layman. Fittings and considerably more expensive.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

A landscaper said you never use pvc with glue for sprinkler lines... I didnt argue with him but I dont agree unless it has something to do with cold weather ... can anyone confirm?


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

@TSGarp007 Hah! I'm just cheap and I don't understand why so many people fear PVC glue. It's very easy to use. Since my hobby time is free, an hour of extra assembly time is worth reducing the material costs drastically. The more heads and connections involved, the more money saved. Now if you're pulling pipe instead of trenching, then push-connectors makes sense. But I'd still use Sch 40 PVC for the constant pressure mainline.

@Thick n Dense that landscaper is spreading misinformation and get a job with MSNBC or CNN. Of course, PVC glue is used for irrigation in all climates. I'd just be sure to thoroughly blow out the pipes each Fall to avoid freezing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I used sch 80 for mains and 125psi poly for my laterals.


----------

